# Anyone know when the Grand Canyon 2021 lottery opens?



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Someone correct me, but I believe last year's closing date was March 15 of 2019. Seem to remember it's somewhere in February to mid march.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

Pretty sure they canceled the 2021 lottery so if I where you I wouldn't bother...


----------



## Grandie (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, last year everything was postponed due to the government shutdown, so it closed in March. It normally closes mid-February-ish. Was wondering if anyone had seen any notices (even cancellation notices lol).


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

pt has it right. all 2021 launches are commercial. it was in the original deal that was negotiated so that the commercials could catch up on user days


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah...but they made an exception for me that says I'm allowed to go down as many times as I want whenever I want to maintain the private boater numbers and anyone passing by has to give me their best food and liquor since I'll be doing 40 day trips and I don't feel like stocking up for it.


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

When can I apply through the weighted lottery?
Each year’s main lottery will be held in February of the previous year. For instance, for the first few weeks of February 2018 applications were accepted for the 2019 Main Lottery.

This is from:

National Park Service
U.S. Department of Interior
Grand Canyon National Park
River Permits Office

last updated June 5, 2018 (from a pdf on their site)


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

2021 lottery is first 3 weeks of Feb 2020, same as always. Don't believe the joksters trying to run you out to help their odds. https://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/weightedlottery.htm


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Those tricks ain't working


----------



## Artone (Jan 5, 2021)

I have 2-3 lottery tickets every week in my wallet but for me, it feels impossible to win some big money on that but hopes never dies. I usually play at casinos and hope for the jackpot and the problem was that I didn't have a good casino that would not have gamstop, and found this review Play At Harrys Casino Review - A Must Read Before Registering! and to be honest, after that I played only on this site for a couple of months already and I am very happy with this one, no problems at all with making deposits or cash-outs.


----------



## Andreus (Apr 2, 2021)

It looks like I have missed the registration again. Do you know anything about the participation fees? (late application fee), honestly I am more of a online gambler, I even have my top 10 online casinos GEO Forbidden Access - US State. However, I feel very tempted to go to this grandiose event, especially this year. Do you guys attend it regularly? I am afraid that my expectations are too high and that eventually I will be disappointed. Thanks for letting me know how this things work. I feel very determined to go there and to have a lot of fun!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Make a profile, pay $25 and you can enter the follow ups right along side the other 5 million people that don't get permits either.


----------

